# 'Super-Fast' Chargers Propelling Growth of Electric Cars in Europe



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Society of Motor Manufacturers and Traders in Britain now reveal electric car sales have topped the 10,000 mark in the UK, spurred by growing charge network on its motorways.

More...


----------

